# Friday Night Fun - Eyes and Eyelashes



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey all!
Hope you are all enjoying your friday night....get those wine glasses full, Jojo grab your sweet snacks!

I will drink my diet coke at my desk.! 

Can't wait to see all your pictures...I will post mine soon!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SO I pulled out the tape measure last night to check Lady's Lashes...so The record is at 13.6cm on one eye and I think 12 on the other.

Lady is at.....13.3cm on one side, and she is at 12.5 on the other side....I don't think it will be long now untill she beats it.
I am going to see if she can get to 14cm then we will make the call to guiness...then once we recieve the award....we will trim the eye lashes! they are to the bottom of her beard right now!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow Lady .. flash those eyelashes you beauty  yes get then to 14cm Mo 

Ok my eyes coming shortly ....


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper's eye lashes are lovely but the pics weren't clear enough! He is black but the pic makes him look chocolate. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy Fun Friday everyone


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Not sure which is Frisbee's best side


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Both sides are perfect


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Jojo!
Honey Looks like she curled her lashes for the event!!

Great eyes everyone!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Not my best picture, but the only one I have on Photobucket, at least she has lovely eyes.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww, Millie! lovely eyes!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh loving coming home from work to all these gorgeous fluttering eyes and lashes :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:... lady's are truly amazing .. Cannot believe how you've managed to grow them so long.. 

No Friday night snacks or refreshments here I'm afraid.. Well unless you count Diet Coke . 'D' day started yesterday... Pre Xmas diet.. How depressing.. But necessary... 

:violin::violin:

xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I started D day this week to!! I enjoyed my diet coke already! lets see some of Molly's lashes.

in truth Lady's lashes are like that all by genetics, we don't do anything to them at all. when we first took her for a groom the groomer mentioned to me that she had left her lashes alone. and then when we took her to a second groomer, they said to me wow her lashes were so long we couldn't bare to cut them. so since we have just asked the lashes to be left, and this is what we get. I don't have to brush them or anything. they just are what they are. I think they look strange when her hair is short. she gets compliments on them all the time.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Amiee Jane's tear stained eye.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biccy








and a very sleeeeepy Honey...could hardly open her eyes!








moments later.......


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> I started D day this week to!! I enjoyed my diet coke already! lets see some of Molly's lashes.
> 
> in truth Lady's lashes are like that all by genetics, we don't do anything to them at all. when we first took her for a groom the groomer mentioned to me that she had left her lashes alone. and then when we took her to a second groomer, they said to me wow her lashes were so long we couldn't bare to cut them. so since we have just asked the lashes to be left, and this is what we get. I don't have to brush them or anything. they just are what they are. I think they look strange when her hair is short. she gets compliments on them all the time.


It would be amazing if she made it into the record books .. We'd all need to buy a copy .
Molly's on a photo ban just now... She's hogged the limelight enough on here recently   ... No more of her til Xmas

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww, baby honey, so sleepy eyes.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw Jane that pic of Biscuit could sooo be Molly... I wouldn't know the difference 

And little Honey is looking fab... She looks to have a fuller/ waver coat to me? 

xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Love all our poos .. so cute .. keep them coming


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

How do you all manage to get such lovely close up of their eyes without blinding them with the camera flash.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah Biccy and Molly would make a nice pair Honey has a techni-texture dream coat ha ha! Parts of her are becoming thicker and the other half is playing catch-up! Here's a pic of her with her head in the dishwasher....it's a bit blurry but she's like a hairy little monkey!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> How do you all manage to get such lovely close up of their eyes without blinding them with the camera flash.


I have the flash turned off


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Happy Friday folks! :jumping: Loving the pics of all the gorgeous eyes and can't believe Lady is very nearly a world record holder! :star: 

Do you know hard it to get a photo of a black dog where you can see their eyes!! :laugh: I've had too much going on tho week to get new photos so here's some pics "made earlier" where you can actually see Obi's eyes! Some of you may have seen these before....

The Reluctant Angel Eyes









Obi's "It wasn't me eyes"









Please give that treat eyes









Adoring eyes









Roo's tan eyebrow at 6 weeks









And now Roo at 16 weeks


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Hopefully pictures of Sami and Carley . .


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Better late than never!


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

As of last week i don't wish to be left out as still pooless  Excuse untamed brow, due a waxing!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely eyes and I am in awe of some of the photography skills...

Kiki's eyes look green if I use a flash, or invisible without.
Thought I'd be organsied and take the camera on our walk this pm and try taking pics with natural light...
Only it was so windy that there were no eyes at all in one pic, just hairy hair.
And her greedy 'gimme the treat' face is covered with sand and salt and she looks brown not black.
Inzi on the other hand is easy, easy to photograph and feels left out if I don't take her picture too.
So rubbish cavaPOO eyes, but lovely collie eyes!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great pics as usual...and well done Nanci for loading some pics...I think your two compliment each other perfectly! x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I hope you don't mind if I join in?

Here's Max on our walk earlier in the week..


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Awhhhh . . they are all sooo cute! Little Roo is adorable and Honey is looking for any leftover scraps?? They are growing so fast! Biscuit is such a cutie . . they are all so precious . . I want kisses from all of them! Then you can have them back . . I have my hands full!! lol


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh wow, what fab photos including the eyebrow that needs waxing 
I'm really going to have to try and take some photos without the flash and still get good quality results.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ahh. You all waited till I left work! Great eyes everyone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Ahh. You all waited till I left work! Great eyes everyone
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


sorry Mo late on as grooming the dogs!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Had to add Miles :love-eyes:


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

So whats the theme for next Friday?? Halloween costumes?? Put on your thinking caps ... anything will do . . any thoughts?


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy's eyes!







H x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Another fun thread ... lovely to see so many members joining in with lovely cockapoo eye & eyelash photos  

Oh yes next weeks theme ...


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Tongues? Or smiles? or leaping 'poos? for next week maybe?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Tongues, smiles and muzzles ... that should be fun


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

eye eye, that was good! Sorry didn't get the photo on last night, was out with the gals for once, and feeling very lets say "tender" today, lol! Off for a cobweb clearing walk on the beach.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We were away on Friday and Jake wants to get his lash on too...


----------



## kimmie (Oct 10, 2012)

wow cant wait for Esme to grow fullsize.Your dogs are all stunning.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Kim!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Have we decided what this Friday's photo night will be?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think Tongues! and snouts. I will have to work on it this week


----------

